

Ask HN: Who Is Hiring Remote Workers? (First Edition, November 2010) - sleight42

Similar to the "Who is Hiring" thread but, please, <i>remote</i> positions only.<p>Remote and co-lo'd work posts should be kept separate.  Many of us who work remotely tend to work exclusively remotely.
======
rarrrrrr
Americas and Europe (remote): SpiderOak is looking for help in engineering,
marketing, and customer service.

Since 2006, SpiderOak provides an easy, consolidated free online backup, sync,
sharing, access & storage solution for Windows, Mac OS X, and Linux with a
zero-knowledge approach to customer privacy. We use Python, Django, web.py,
WSGI, jQuery, PostgreSQL, nginx, and varnish, with some occasional heavy-
lifting help from C and Erlang.

SpiderOak is a distributed, virtual company - we all set our own work schedule
and work from home, coffee shops, or anywhere that can provide a stable
Internet connection. We coordinate via Wikis, IRC, email, telepathy, and even
face-to-face when possible. We don't bother with time sheets or other types of
wage accounting -- we're a tight enough group that it would be obvious if
someone wasn't doing her or his job.

We've noticed that some of the most accomplished people we know don't
necessarily have polished or extensive resumes. As such, we don't care about
formal education, age, gender, geographic location, resume, etc. We like smart
people who love what they do and do it really well. Period.

The rest of the story is here:
[https://spideroak.com/blog/20101030125548-spideroak-is-
growi...](https://spideroak.com/blog/20101030125548-spideroak-is-growing-and-
looking-for-remote-help-in-engineering-marketing-and-customer-service)

~~~
jemfinch
> As such, we don't care about formal education, age, gender

Maybe I'm overly sensitive, but you may not want to list "age" and "gender"
unless you're listing all the protected classes that you can't legally care
about.

~~~
WildUtah
Only some ages (40+) and genders (female, possibly male, but not trans or any
minority orientations) are protected in all of the USA.

Even those categories are not protected in the vast majority of the world.
Plus, we need some kind of flourish to express the idea that a business is
committed to equal opportunity.

I like "equal opportunity employer" for that, but it's been watered down.

------
bravura
MetaOptimize is hiring contractors for exciting project work building _real-
world NLP + machine learning systems_. I have a lot of who cool project work
for people who are good hackers, and can deliver fast and correct code and are
self-starters.

This is for remote, short-term gigs. You can set your hours. The only
requirement is that you kick ass and add value from day one.

Email your resume and/or github URL to joseph at metaoptimize dot com

We are looking for generalists and specialists:

* Hardcore programmers who learn new technologies and APIs quickly. * People with backgrounds in machine learning, natural language processing, information retrieval, and/or search. Medium experience is fine, you don't have to have a PhD.

* Visualization programmers

Did I miss you? Send me an email anyway, and explain how you kick ass and are
a self-starter.

Example things you might work on:

* Take this Python/Java program that operates in batch over textfiles, and convert it into a webservice (REST+JSON or XML-RPC or whatever) that operates real-time online (one document at a time).

* I have a NLP tool but the output is dirty. Build these simple text processing components to clean it up, e.g. by discarding low freq terms.

* Exploratory statistical analysis over data sets, to see if there are any interesting patterns. (More open ended)

* Take this code for a neural network, and write scripts that batch invoke the NN with different hyperparameters to do model selection.

~~~
deathflute
Hey bravura,

Do you mind elaborating your process of hiring remote workers for short term
gigs? Do you make them sign NDA agreements?

How do you make sure they are not abusing the code that you give them?

Thanks

~~~
bravura
Typically, I do an email screen with a bunch of questions, to get a sense of
how the applicant will fit in. (I apologize to applicants to whom I haven't
responded yet. The response has been overwhelming so far, but it's important
to me to give everyone a shot and not let someone good fall through the
cracks.)

Depending upon whether I think they can take a leading role, I will ask them
some hard open-ended NLP or ML puzzles over email. I will also do a skype
screen going over a breadth of technical questions.

If I do want to work with someone, I send them a standard contractor
agreement. It include a variety of clauses, including an NDA, as well as terms
governing ownership of the code and IP developed, the payment schedule, etc.
The NDA is extended to cover all NDAs that I sign on behalf of MetaOptimize,
i.e. if MetaOptimize is working for client Foo, and you're working for
MetaOptimize, then you are also bound by the Foo NDA agreement.

But a contract is only as good as the parties signing it, so to a certain
extent I have to rely upon references and my gut to see if I trust the worker.

Does that answer your question?

~~~
deathflute
Thanks, I am also thinking about hiring remote workers for ML style stuff, so
this is very helpful indeed.

------
klochner
RentMineOnline (SeedCamp '08, FbFund '09) could use part-time remote help,
anywhere between back-end (rails) to front-end (jquery/prototype/html/css)

git experience preferred.

bonus if you're familiar with {fb platform, amazon simpledb}

send me an email if interested (kevin at rentmineonline)

~~~
sleight42
I'm confused. Why did someone downvote the above comment? I previously upvoted
it. The comment is certainly topical and useful.

~~~
cschep
balanced.

------
pudo
Europe (remote): The Open Knowledge Foundation is looking for Python Coders.

OKFN (<http://okfn.org>) is a non-profit organization promoting open
knowledge: any kind of information – sonnets to statistics, genes to geodata –
that can be freely used, reused, and redistributed.

In particular we're working on an open source data catalogue, CKAN
(<http://ckan.net>) which is used by various governments (including the UK's
<http://data.gov.uk>) as an open data registry. Other projects include
WhereDoesMyMoneyGo.org, an interactive state spending visualization site,
OpenShakespeare.org, WeavingHistory.org and many other sites.

Most of our projects are based on Python, Pylons, SQLAlchemy (although we're
looking to go NoSQL mid-term). We also look for people who are good at
JavaScript, in particular Protovis and other visualization toolkits.

If you're interested, ping me at friedrich.lindenberg@....org

~~~
reinhardt
Are you looking for unpaid volunteers, or if not, what kind of salary range is
included ?

------
kemayo
deviantART!

We're looking for senior (team-lead) and regular developers. It's a PHP job,
and we exclusively hire remote workers. We have about 16 developers at the
moment, but we're expanding because we have a lot of projects on the
backburner that we'd like to get started on.

We only hire people who can do everything. You have to be able to write
backend PHP code, HTML/CSS, JavaScript, and SQL. We don't want to have people
employed who we can't just point at any problem that comes up. (People do tend
to find their own niche, admittedly.)

...unless you're a great search developer, in which case we'll hire you anyway
and lock you in a small room where you will never do anything but improve our
search. <3 <3 <3

I will warn you that, no matter how awesome you are, everyone we hire spends
their first 90 days in the small-projects and bugfixes silo. We think that
it's a great way to make sure that everyone knows the code.

Also, it's a 10 year old PHP codebase; we predate almost every PHP framework.
We're running an in-house framework. Understand that you will have to deal
with varying levels of code. :)

<http://deviantart.theresumator.com/apply>

~~~
alnayyir
My resume is a website/page, how exactly do I submit that in this resumator
thing? Reformatting a website as DOC/DOCX/PDF is a bit absurd.

~~~
epoxyhockey
Honestly speaking, if you are getting hung up on a problem as simple as this
and can't seem to find a creative solution, YC may not be the best place to
look for jobs.

I know this sounds harsh, but I really feel compelled to type it.

~~~
alnayyir
You've missed the point. I can generate a PDF/DOC in a minute. I can do it
programmatically using a parser and a lib.

That's not what I'm getting at. The resumator thing is annoying.

People make note of far less serious UI mea culpas on here all the time. But
when they want a job, they're suddenly willing to tolerate anything.

The hypocrisy here is _astounding_.

~~~
bmelton
I feel like I'm being helpful if I point out a UI bug in another HNer's
product, because that might help them to correct it and make it better.

I feel like it might be necessary to point out a bug in a product I've tried
to use, as explanation for why I don't use that product (when the discussion
is topical.)

I might be inclined to complain about the Resumator bug, if it so affected me,
but only after I've used it to apply to the job I wanted, and definitely not
instead of.

Regardless of exactly who is being hypocritical, the message you're sending is
that the annoyance of using Resumator (a service that DeviantArt did not
build) is greater than your desire for this job.

If I were the potential employer, I would assume that means one of a few
things, all of which are harsh: \- You're too lazy to submit your own resume,
and would prefer someone contacted you in whatever manner most convenient to
you \- You're too good to submit your resume, and would prefer someone
contacted you in whatever manner is most convenient to you \- You don't like
the job that much, but would definitely take a paycheck if someone who was
willing to do the job for you would also pay you as though you'd done it \-
You're FAR too detail-oriented, refusing to lower yourself to the standards of
a poorly designed resume submission method.

You can extrapolate out the rest if you like, as an exercise to the reader.

For what it's worth, I don't necessarily believe any of those things, but one
of those is the impression I got reading your previous posts in this thread.

Yes, submitting for a job is an annoyance, and can be time consuming. It's
part of the process.

~~~
alnayyir
It's far simpler than that. Everyone person in a position to make a hire has
potentially irrational but commonly effective "cues" they use to sniff out if
a candidate is a bad idea.

Such cues would be carelessness, lack of attention to detail, poor
handwriting, anything that suits the fancy of the person doing the observing
really.

As someone who's doing some casual sniffing about, I do the same thing. If I
see indications that the company isn't the kind of place I'd enjoy working
for, I figure it's cheaper/easier for me to never even bother than to
potentially get into a position that makes me unhappy.

That is, if I see a job posting rife with misspellings (not that this one was,
just an example), that requires PDF/DOC resume uploading (guilty, in this
case, which is surprising on HN), or that is asking for more years of
experience in a language that hasn't existed that long.

(I'm looking forward to the MINIMUM 5 YEARS OF CLOJURE EXPERIENCE posts)

They tripped a wire. I gave them a chance to explain/correct/laugh-with-me.
None happened, instead I trigger the hypocritical and self-righteous horde of
hackerne.ws

So the employer is allowed to have standards but I am not. Yeah, I see how it
is.

I'd rather start my own company than deal with people who can retain that
magnitude of cognitive dissonance and remain outwardly functional.

~~~
bmelton
I don't think that anybody meant to imply that you weren't allowed to have
standards.

Either you consider the job worthy of the annoyance of applying, or you don't.
Given the latter, I see little point in bitching about the process while still
soliciting employment.

Call me old-fashioned.

~~~
alnayyir
Way past soliciting employment, stop fixating on a moot point. As I said, I
don't actually _need_ a job, I was curious about their company.

------
mbrubeck
I work remotely for Mozilla. We have both offices and remote workers all over
the world. I work from home in Seattle, and I have teammates in Mountain View,
Toronto, Paris, Vancouver, San Diego, and Pennsylvania. Even my manager is a
remote worker.

See <http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/careers> for job listings, and check my
profile for contact info if you have any questions.

~~~
DEinspanjer
I work remote for Mozilla in Salem NH. When a company has 300 employees and
thousands of active community members, it has to be effective at distributed
collaboration. We live in IRC and we even conduct our weekly staff meeting
Mondays at 11 PST through <http://air.mozilla.com>

~~~
doki_pen
I live in Haverhill, MA. We need a Merrimack Valley HN meetup!

------
kingkilr
Eldarion is hiring Django developers (and freelancers). We're a web
development company, and you'd be primarily working on client websites. We're
big contributors to open source (every single one of senior developers is a
committer to Django), and we believe in best practices.

You can find us online (<http://eldarion.com/>) or on twitter
(<http://twitter.com/#!/eldarion_team>).

Our team is entirely distributed and we communicate primarily via IRC. If
you're interested email James Tauber (jtauber at eldarion dot com), and if you
have any questions you can email me (alex.gaynor@gmail.com).

PS: We're big fans of Lord of the Rings, I think company policy requires that
you've seen it.

------
jblount
Canonical is always hiring for various positions, most of the engineering
focused ones are remote:

<http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/>

------
organicstartup
Los Angeles-based healthcare company seeks All-Star Dev Ops (Network / Sys
Admin)

Who we are

We make access to quality healthcare easy and affordable, via web-based tools
and information. Our service combines a unique ranking technology to match
patients with local doctors. Once there's a match, users on our site can
easily schedule appointments online, receive electronic appointment reminders,
get pre-negotiated discounts on fees and complete their medical history forms
before they arrive at the doctor's office. We are, simply, the best way to
visit a doctor.

Responsibilities

· Configure and troubleshoot systems and networks

· Monitor site stability, availability and performance

· Ensure highest level of system and network security

· Log and monitor critical data and systems

· Document system design, environment and procedures

· Coordinate with team members on corporate systems, network and IT disaster
recovery plan

· Carry a pager and stay accessible

· Scripting in python

· Writing and maintaining cron jobs

· Develop custom tools as necessary

· Apply patch or firmware updates as necessary

Requirements

· Strong experience with Ubuntu, Apache, Nginx, Postgresql, Python and Linux
or UNIX system administration

· 3+ years experience working in professional productions environments

· Solid experience in scaling LAMP applications

· Proven ability to creatively solve problems with a logical approach

· Experience with configuration management, monitoring, trending, network
design, backups

· Strong scripting skills

· Knowledge of best practices related to security, performance, and disaster
recovery

· Excellent communication and organizational skills with strong attention to
details

· Bachelors Degree in computer science, computer engineering or equivalent
working experience

Additional

· Experience with HIPAA and PCI compliance a plus

· Familiarity with Django and WSGI

· Experienced in developing estimates for design and deployment of the
infrastructure solution for the engagement.

· Experience at a large-scale consumer internet site

We are an equal opportunity employer and believe strongly that a diverse team
is a strategic advantage.

Please fill in the application if interested:
[http://organicstartup.theresumator.com/apply/6WEcxw/Los-
Ange...](http://organicstartup.theresumator.com/apply/6WEcxw/Los-Ange..).

------
jeremymcanally
Intridea is always interested in talking to smart people who want to work
remotely. We do web dev (mostly Rails) and mobile development (pretty much all
major platforms). E-mail me directly for more info.

~~~
duck
You will need to put your email in the 'about' section on your profile. I've
heard good things about working for Intridea.

~~~
jeremymcanally
Oops. Done! :)

------
retroryan
I run a small independent consulting group with workers distributed all around
the world. We are currently close to closing a project with Fortune 500
Consumer Electronics Company (sorry it is not Apple). I also have a project
with a small but well funded company putting there business on-line. We are
looking for experienced Flex, Java and Scala programmers. Send me an email and
we can talk more about the projects.

------
rubylane
Ruby Lane is looking for a software engineer in CA, FL, GA, IL, OK, PA, TN, TX
(where we already have tax nexus) or UK.
[https://jobs.github.com/positions/3f32d3da-d6e6-11df-9745-71...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/3f32d3da-d6e6-11df-9745-71c769f6d3c9)

Our 12 year old codebase is mostly in TCL/AOLServer. TCL isn't that bad and
can be learned in a couple of days. Big plus if we find someone strong in
Javascript/jQuery and front-end design.

Almost all of Ruby Lane's staff is distributed with just a couple of regular
workers in our SF office.

Code samples, Github URLs, or a good cover letter are just as important as a
nice resume.

~~~
tomh
wow, TCL...is your code based on the OpenACS, or something else?

------
Pistos2
I'm looking for intermediate web developers. Part-time, contract basis,
probably 3 to 9 months duration, but possibly longer.

Prospective candidates must:

* have code samples demonstrating adequate skill and knowledge in: Ruby, PHP, HTML, CSS, jQuery, SQL

* be very familiar with using: the shell (Linux/UNIX), SSH, git, MVC

* be able and willing to put in a minimum of 2 hours of billable work per week

* be able to touch base with me at least twice a week

Ideal candidates would:

* have experience with many of: Ramaze, AJAX, PostgreSQL, MySQL, an ORM, Google APIs, Pivotal Tracker

* be able and willing to put in 5+ hours a week

* be able to touch base with me at least once every 48 hours via IRC

The project involves a mix of technologies because we're transitioning from
legacy code (PHP).

If you are interested, email me at [hnhiring.pistos aet purepistos.net] Code
samples will be accepted in either tarball or URL form.

Thanks.

------
sucuri2
We are: <http://sucuri.net>.

Looking for senior C developers (with a good background in security)

and

Looking for people with a Linux sys admin background, strong security
foundation and also proficient with scripting languages (shell, perl, php).
Mainly to help us automate, update, manage and clean up infected sites running
Wordpress, Joomla, etc ,etc.

Email me dd@sucuri.net for more details.

------
joeshaw
litl is hiring: <http://litl.com>

We're a Boston-based startup (but with many remote employees) building simple,
maintenance-free and internet-focused computers. Our first product is called
the webbook and we're currently working on our second device, a TV-centric
computer.

Our software team has built a new, Linux-based user interface.

Our main offices are in Boston and London, but we have many people around the
world who work out of their homes. The teams are loosely organized around
tasks in each release, and as there isn't a lot of over-the-shoulder
management -- in fact, the software team management is remote -- people are
expected to be self-motivating. Most meetings happen over video conference,
and the others are by phone. A couple of times a year we may have people come
to Boston.

We're looking for:

* Build/release/tools engineers. These people will develop and shape our software release processes. There are actually two positions available. One for our operating system and one for our "Channels" (our analog to apps). These positions would also entail building tools to make development life easier.

* QA engineers. In particular we're looking for people with some programming experience to improve our testing tools and automation.

* Software developers. We have a few areas in which we're looking for specialization, but the main thing we care about is that you're really good. Some things we're interested in:
    
    
      - OpenGL
      - X
      - Linux kernel
      - Linux desktop technologies (GObject, GTK, etc.)
      - Google Chromium codebase
      - User-space audio/video stacks
      - Embedded and microcontroller developers
      - JavaScript runtimes
      - Software rasterization

~~~
charlesdm
I have some questions. Could you send me an email so that I can get in touch?
My address is on my profile page.

------
spudlyo
Seattle, WA (downtown) - www.bluegecko.net

Blue Gecko (a managed database services company) is looking for a intermediate
to advanced MySQL DBA. If you're a seasoned PostgreSQL DBA we'd also love to
talk to you.

We're a smallish (< 50 folks) company who has been in this space since 2001.
Our corporate culture is very remote-work friendly and flexible. Currently we
have three folks who are 100% remote workers, and many others who do it at
least two days a week.

We've previously hired an HN reader, and he's worked out great!

Questions? mikeh<whirlpool>bluegecko.net

------
fortes
Treesaver is looking for iOS & Android development help.

We've built a sophisticated JS framework for creating adaptable page and
column based layouts, and are launching this month with our first clients. We
work beautifully in all sorts of browsers, but many of our clients are also
interested in app store distribution.

Although the core layout is done by hosting a web browser, there is still a
need for data management/sync and other features in native code. We've got a
working iOS app for our first client, but need some short-term help
generalizing it for our clients.

Previous press coverage:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/11/business/media/11nomad.htm...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/11/business/media/11nomad.html?_r=1)
[http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/08/meet-treesaver-a-
new-...](http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/08/meet-treesaver-a-new-html-
magazine-app/)

If this sounds interesting, email me at: filipe at <this hn user name>.com

------
vgurgov
My just launched startup - videolla.com is looking for remote
sales/marketing/blogger/biz dev/everything. Basically its a small gig, but if
this idea proves itself might turn into full-time something. Might be great
for intern/student/part-time. Small salary + commission + bonuses. Email vlad
/a/ videolla.com

Extra bonus ifyou can code on Rails

~~~
noahc
Is the support address the best way to reach you?

------
SneezyRobot
IntoMobile is looking for talented lead software developer utilizing PHP and
Javascript to help customize our WordPress blog and build our custom community
website. Previous job experience is not required.

Requirements:

Solid mid to advanced level ability in PHP5 website development and
optimization. Experience with MySQL query design and optimization. (optimizing
indexes, query analysis) Ability to work with and edit basic web user
interfaces in HTML and CSS by hand (without the aid of a WYSIWYG editor).
Bonus:

Familiarity with the internal operations of WordPress, creating WordPress
plugins from scratch and interacting with all aspects of WordPress's core
operations. You must be able to independently solve problems and acquire new
skills on the fly to meet project goals.

We need a creative, detail and results oriented, self starter willing to give
their best and be able to produce quality work on a timely basis, performing
the job thoroughly and accurately so that the next person can do theirs. You
will work as part of a team as well as individually, while being focused on a
common goal.

This is an immediate opening for a long term, work from home, full-time
contract position. Contract rate is commiserate with experience. Please
provide salary history and salary requirements. Also, please indicate if you
are legally authorized to work in the U.S. and, if you will now, or in the
future, require sponsorship for employment visa status (H-1B visa).

We have several projects for this person to work on currently with more on the
horizon so ideally this would be a full-time contract position that would
ultimately turn into a full-time permanent team member. We'd prefer someone
local, but we know that talent is sometimes hard to come by so we're willing
to work with someone offsite, as long as you reside in the same time zone
(PST), you are available during normal business hours, and you are an
individual not a company or company rep.

Learn more about us here: <http://www.intomobile.com/about/>

See other positions we're hiring for: <http://www.intomobile.com/jobs/>

Apply Email us at 6530@jobs.authenticjobs.com with an updated resume
highlighting your relevant experience. We will NOT review applications that
don't include a resume and salary requirement. PDF files are preferred.

------
bgentry
For those who missed the other thread.. There were many jobs posted (though
primarily non-remote positions): <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1855569>

------
maguay
Great Ask HN idea ... I'll definitely be keeping my eyes on this section.
Anyone for a tech writer experienced at writing detailed how-to articles and
general blog posts?

------
danielnicollet
Exorbyte (<http://www.exorbyte.com>) is hiring remote List Researchers: people
who can provide us with lists of online stores for our sales staff to call on
for our new SaaS Ecommerce Search engine (<http://commerce.exorbyte.com>). We
already have someone in the Philippines. Contact: infous AT exorbyte.com

------
mistermann
We will be looking for a good LAMP developer (PHP) in the next few months to
do new development on an existing e-commerce site.

Hours would vary between 40 to 160 per month on an ongoing basis.

Graphic and design skills are highly desirable, but not necessary.

Please send Resume/CV/Website to: rmpffi@gmail.com

------
lsc
prgmr.com is always looking for new people for short-term gigs (which
sometimes turn in to longer term employment)

You need to be able to communicate intelligibly in English, as I'm a monoglot,
but long-term I've been considering the Brazilian market, so meeting some more
people who know Portuguese would probably be good, though this is not a
requirement.

I want to be up front; we don't pay a lot. If you are good and experienced,
you can probably do a whole lot better. I'm looking for intelligent and
enthusiastic.

On the upside, we are an excellent place for a 'foot in the door' kind of job
for someone who is trying to build experience. Work schedules tend to be
extremely flexible and I absolutely don't care where you are, as long as you
have access to an internet connection.

~~~
klaut
What kind of gigs do you usually have? web development, design, other?

~~~
lsc
sysadmin type stuff. mostly figuring out how to set up or modify program X to
do what we need. I also have automation/scripting work, and yeah, a little bit
of CGI/web stuff, but I like that on the very simple end.

------
matthewcford
We are; Bit Zesty - Dev's with experience in Rails/MongoDB/could computing

See the full listing: [http://bitzesty.theresumator.com/apply/uKDfa0/Ruby-On-
Rails-...](http://bitzesty.theresumator.com/apply/uKDfa0/Ruby-On-Rails-
Developer.html)

------
izak30
Need Django help, entry level OK, part time (~10hrs/wk) contracting.

~~~
izak30
Lots of questions about what we do. sorry for not being clear, I was on my way
out the door.

We are a small agency (2 people currently) and we just have too much work,
most of what I'm willing to share is small business websites, testing,
documentation. I also have some work around managing our deployment that I'd
like done.

------
angelbob
We hire remote workers. If you're curious what we do, I _just_ put together a
slideshow on how we're using JRuby and Rails to replace our old Java
infrastructure piecemeal: [http://portal.sliderocket.com/AIMWD/Replacing-Java-
Increment...](http://portal.sliderocket.com/AIMWD/Replacing-Java-
Incrementally)

------
jeffepp
zferral is looking for talented & passionate team members.

Front & Back End (PHP)

Email me - let's chat!

------
cmsj
<http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/>

------
EGreg
I'm hiring remote workers.

But I use oDesk.

~~~
csomar
And what's wrong with that? Just mention your job details and then agree with
the contractor on payment and platform.

~~~
EGreg
I didn't understand the question. I was thinking it was a survey or something.
Well, if anyone's interested, I'm always looking to connect with PHP
developers and front-end people who are passionate about social applications
:)

~~~
csomar
And how to get in touch with you? You should put an email or something.

~~~
EGreg
Use the link at <http://magarshak.com>

